# Official Weight Loss/Gain Thread 2015



## jais (Sep 15, 2012)

Post your stats and track your progress here.

*Height*: 160cm (5'3")
*Current weight*: 65kg (143lbs)
*Goal weight*: 49kg (108lbs)
*Progress*:
8/2/2015 - 64.8kg (really bad week, wasn't even trying, hopefully next week will be better) 
15/2/2015 - 
22/2/2015 -


----------



## drNYster (Dec 20, 2013)

*Height*: 5'10
*Weight*: 167lbs
*Goal Weight*: 180lbs
*Progress*: Have been lean bulking since March 14', started at 155ish.

After hitting 180lbs, i will start my cut and get shredded. xD


----------



## ikrisskross (May 19, 2014)

I started about a two weeks ago to try and gain weight so I will post my starting weight as the current weight. Got some great advice from some of the members on here and it's working! Just gotta keep at it.

Height: 6'0"
Current weight: 132 lbs
Goal weight: 165 lbs
Progress: 136 lbs


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Height: 5'10.5"
Current weight: 130.2lb
Goal weight: more weight
Progress: back up to 130lb from 127lb, however in a years time my net weight is a loss of one lb.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Height: 5' 8" (or 5' 9")
Current weight: 170
Goal weight: 160


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Need to gain more weight and stimulate appetite. I need help!


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

*Height*: 5'11
*Weight*: 16 stone 6
*Goal Weight*: 12-13 stone? 15% bodyfat (got a long way to go).
*Progress*: I've lost 7 pounds over the past 3 weeks. Basically around 2 pounds a week. For the first time in basically forever I think I'm in the right frame of mind to make some serious changes.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

*Height*: 5'10"
*Current weight*: 192 lbs
*Goal weight*: 172 lbs


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Esteban said:


> *Height*: 5'10"
> *Current weight*: 192 lbs
> *Goal weight*: 172 lbs


*updated weight:* 188 lbs

****ing zoloft. No more SSRIs for me. This weight gain side effect has been intolerable. I can't stand being overweight.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Height*: 5'10"
*Weight*: 219lbs
*Goal Weight*: Stay at or under 220lbs (100kg)
*Progress*: Good so far, drifted a few pounds over last week, but got it back down.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

*Current weight:* 563 lbs 
*Goal weight:* 112 lbs


----------



## Nexus Swifty (Feb 26, 2015)

This is completely unrelated but if u ever think someone is attractive be sure you tell them that u might just save a life. Life is to short to keep secrets. Mine was definitely saved today the guy I liked told me he thought I was pretty. I lost most of my friends do to social anxiety and that was the best thing that someone has said to me in a while.


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

*Height*: 5'11
*Starting Weight:* 17 stone 2
*Current Weight*: 15 stone 13
*Goal Weight*: 12-13 stone? 15% bodyfat (got a long way to go).
*Progress*: This is the most progress I've ever made. In the past I've only ever lost a couple of pounds max.

Feeling pretty good right now


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Update:

Still 130lb lol


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

height: 5'11"
weight: 146lbs all lean and sucked up
goal weight: 165 at the same body fat percentage. It's going to take a long time, but I'm down for it. I can't do any running right now and I need some kind of goal to work towards.

Progress: Currently reverse-dieting my way into a slight caloric surplus of 200 calories/day so I can slowly gain strength and size without gaining fat. I bumped up my calories by 150/day for the 2nd week in a row last week and actually _lost_ weight lol. I'm feeling stronger and fuller though. Maybe I've been under-eating for the past few months.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Esteban said:


> *updated weight:* 188 lbs
> 
> ****ing zoloft. No more SSRIs for me. This weight gain side effect has been intolerable. I can't stand being overweight.


*updated weight:* 185 lbs


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

updated weight

131.8lb


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

132lb


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> *Height*: 5'10"
> *Weight*: 219lbs
> *Goal Weight*: Stay at or under 220lbs (100kg)
> *Progress*: Good so far, drifted a few pounds over last week, but got it back down.


*Height*: 5'10"
*Weight*: 216lbs
*Goal Weight*: Stay at or under 220lbs (100kg)
*Progress*: Was 222lbs last week before getting sick and spending a few days throwing up and not eating. Was 216lbs today at the gym and felt weak as a kitten. Time to up the calories.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

132.4lb

Goal: no defined upper limit


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

184 lbs


I've plateaued. I'm going to need to start counting calories and being more strict with my diet to make further progress. I only need to lose six more pounds to be where I was at before starting zoloft. 

I'm glad I lost most of my weight just by exercising and avoiding unhealthy foods. Had I lost my weight by counting calories or being ultra strict with my diet, I don't think that would be sustainable. Burning out would have been too easy had I taken the strict route.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Height: 5' 9"
Current weight: 166 lbs
Goal weight: 160 lbs
Progress: down 4 lbs since last post lol


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

you guys are inspiring me. I did a good 4 month stretch of working out last year and then got off track. I need to start again!

Height: 5'4"
Current weight: 140lbs
Goal weight: 125lbs

My bf has been doing muay thai (i tried but couldnt do the classes, I swear everyone was watching me! ha) and down to 140lbs too and working toward 130lbs, I cannot let him weigh less then I do! 

Starting tomorrow I'll get back at it! (please feel free to kick me in the *** if I dont check in regularily!)


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

Height: 5'6 1/2
Highest Weight: 143 lbs
Current Weight: 125 lbs
Goal Weight: 120 lbs (with muscle definition)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

been sick for a week or two so im down to 131.4


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

height: 5'4
start weight: 286lbs
current weight: 269lbs
goal weight: 140lbs


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

131.8lb


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Having braces makes it often difficult to eat enough or want to eat much at all. Want to stay in shape and be a healthy weight and am happy with where I am cardio wise and need to do more strength type exercise.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

cmed said:


> height: 5'11"
> weight: 146lbs all lean and sucked up
> goal weight: 165 at the same body fat percentage. It's going to take a long time, but I'm down for it. I can't do any running right now and I need some kind of goal to work towards.
> 
> Progress: Currently reverse-dieting my way into a slight caloric surplus of 200 calories/day so I can slowly gain strength and size without gaining fat. I bumped up my calories by 150/day for the 2nd week in a row last week and actually _lost_ weight lol. I'm feeling stronger and fuller though. Maybe I've been under-eating for the past few months.


Progress check in. So far so good. Gained roughly 1 lb over the past month, which is exactly what I'm aiming for. Strength is up across the board and I'm still lean. I think I'm doing it right.


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

*Height*: 5'11
*Starting Weight:* 17 stone 2
*Current Weight*: 15 stone 7
*Goal Weight*: 12-13 stone? 15% bodyfat (got a long way to go).
*Progress*: I had a slow couple of weeks where I wasn't eating too great. I didn't put anything on though and I'm dropping the pounds again now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

132.8

Drinking a smoothie everyday with 7 to 9 tbsp raw peanut butter, 1 to 2 scoop whey, 1 banana, 1 to 2 tbsp chia, and the rest 2% milk really helps to put on weight though clearly not at the rate a normal person would put on drinking the same smoothie. 

The blender really struggles to get through all that peanut butter. I have to blend for 30 seconds, give the blender 30 seconds rest and repeat 3 times or the motor would die.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

still 5' 9" and 170 lbs, i've made no considerable progress on losing weight...

fck

exercising a little bit everyday, but my diet still sucks
gotta try eating better!

i wanna get back down to around 150 lbs so bad!!!
**** you Remeron!!! lol


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I've lost about 2-3 lbs since starting my 'cut' like 1.5 wks ago. Not sure if too fast. Perhaps its water weight and carbs. Basically I've cut down 30g carbs from my diet and my baseline calories are close to maintenance level. I put myself in a ~200 calorie deficit 3 days of the week thru cardio and my physical job. No clue how much I actually burn from my job tho. Thinking bout eating an addition 100-200 calories of mostly protein on the days I work. I'm willing to take this extremely slow and cheat once every 1.5 wks.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

181.8 lbs


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

132.2 lb


----------



## Thorne (May 18, 2014)

Height: 6'3
Current weight: 220lbs
Goal weight: 185-190 depending on how i look at that weight. 

I went from 180 to 230 in 7 months. I think i went a little overboard but i like a challenge.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

*Height*: 6'1"
*Current weight*: 190lbs
*Goal weight*: 175lbs

I broke my wrist last month and I basically have to live a fairly sedimentary life for a while now.

I've been packing on the lbs now that I can't burn off calories or lift weights. And because I can't work out, and I'm lacking all those endorphins, I find it hard to resist junk food or other bad temptations that you give in to while you're depressed.

I'm using my "down time" as some sort of blessing in disguise and hopefully it'll be the inspiration I need to finally avoid the temptation of junk foods and lots and lots of beer. Although I don't eat poorly, I do eat in excess.

Although I'm in shape and have body definition(especially my lower body from squats), all my fat goes to my cheeks , stomach, and love handles, so it's terrible haha. My friends fat all goes to his legs and arms, which sounds like a pretty sweet deal because it just makes him think he has some big muscles, even though though he's 40lbs overweight he thinks he's a ripped God because he carries his fat well. Lucky guy


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

134 lb


----------



## Catelya (Apr 22, 2015)

I didn't weigh myself but some tight pants did fit better yesterday.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

134.4 lb, highest I've weighed in like 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

175 now from 181. been stuck here. not cutting hard enough. going to add cardio


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

*height*: 6'0
*weight*: 158 pounds (20% body fat)
*goal weight*: 175 pounds (7% body fat)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

133.4lb


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lost 6 pounds in 3 weeks so far. Only 20 lbs more to go until I'm 115 lbs and 5'5


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

134.8 lb


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I lost 40 pounds in the last eight months. I've been exercising but I think it's mostly from quitting drinking and going off some medication. I went from 225 to 185 and I'm 5'11"


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Now at 173/174 lb

Was 181 lb from like a month and a week ago.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

cmed said:


> Progress check in. So far so good. Gained roughly 1 lb over the past month, which is exactly what I'm aiming for. Strength is up across the board and I'm still lean. I think I'm doing it right.


Making my haven't-fallen-off-yet update. Sticking with it, up another 2 lbs over the past 5 weeks. Currently the strongest I've ever been, which isn't saying much, but it's progress. Took my PR on the overhead dumbbell press from 2 weeks ago and repped it like child's play this morning. That felt great.

I'm having a lot of fun with this. It's been a refreshing and much needed new challenge.


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

wrongguy said:


> I lost 40 pounds in the last eight months. I've been exercising but I think it's mostly from quitting drinking and going off some medication. I went from 225 to 185 and I'm 5'11"


That impressive mate, I'd love to reach 185 at some point.

*Height*: 5'11
*Starting Weight:* 17 stone 2
*Current Weight*: 15 stone
*Goal Weight*: 12-13 stone? 15% bodyfat (got a long way to go).
*Progress*: I've come to a complete standstill. I pretty much lost all my previous weight by just eating better and was pretty bad about going to the gym. Over the past month I've lost nothing and it's been quite frustrating so I've started working out every day after work to try and kick things back into gear.


----------



## missanxsoc (Nov 6, 2013)

Height: 5'1"
Starting Weight: 124lbs (embarrassing..)
Current Weight: 124lbs
Goal Weight: 103lbs
Progress: Lifting weights and doing cardio. My muscles are becoming tighter and over all body and face is slightly slimmer.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Back in December, I was 178. I'm 6'4".

I went through a self esteem blowout of sorts. Swelled up to 240. 

15/20lb weight swings are common for me. But this was the biggest yet. 

I weighed at 210 this morning. I suspect I'll be where I want to in the next four weeks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

135.4lb Up from like 127lb in December, which of course isn't much for most people but is a LOT for me. Oddly enough, I have been eating way less food than I ate last year, but the foods I eat are really bland/boring and whole, like oatmeal, chia, hemp, banana, walnuts, peanut butter, whey, milk, chicken breast, quinoa/corn pasta, eggs, bacon, potatoes. Obviously calories in calories out is bull****, because I probably take in only ~2500cals a day over 3 meals and a protein drink and weigh more and have more gains than I did when I consumed 4000+ cals and 9 meals a day last summer. What I eat seems much more important than how much.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

171/172 lb

still fat


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

*Height*: 5'11
*Starting Weight:* 17 stone 2
*Current Weight*: 14 stone 9
*Goal Weight*: 12 stone? 15% bodyfat (got a long way to go).
*Progress*: I'm back on track now :grin2:


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

5'11" and 160.2lb today before drinking this weekend

I really have to start back doing a few dumbbell lifts and pushups. I wish I had a pull up and dip station in my room, the metal ones cost a lot tho, and a wooden 1 would too plus the size.

But I should def. get a metal one regardless


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

*Height*: 5'11
*Starting Weight:* 17 stone 2
*Current Weight*: 14 stone 6
*Goal Weight*: 11 stone / 154 pounds / 70kg
*Progress*: I got down to 14 stone 4 and stalled out hard. Ate like crap and put on 4 pounds. I've dropped 2 again but I'm still not eating as well as I could. I really struggle when I get to the lower end of a stone, it must be some kind of mental block :/


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Down to 129lb from like 3 or 4 days of being sick and depressed. FML. AKa living life on maximum difficulty setting.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Currently at 347Ibs
Goal weight to be reached by 2016 August at 200Ibs 10 percent bodyfat


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Early this year: 130lb
Now: 117lb


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

Height: 5'11
Starting Weight: 17 stone 2
Current Weight: 13 stone 11
Goal Weight: 12 stone / 168 pounds / 76kg
Progress: Things have picked up again and I've started to drop more pounds. I'm hoping to reach my goal by February next year (1 year after I started basically).


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Started 500 below maintenance in May.

Didn't start to lose weight until about June, when I went 750 below.

June-Present = 21 pounds cut

Started 196 pounds/156.4 LBM, 6ft, 20% bodyfat (Bodpod)

Currently 175 pounds @ 12%

Goal is about 165 @ 7% 

I think about 2-3 more months.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Height: 6'0"
Starting Weight: c. 204 lbs about 15 months ago
Current Weight: 162 lbs
Goal Weight: no idea

I hit my original target, but I'm still a little squishy for my taste so I'm going to keep going for a bit.

Probably wouldn't have taken me so long but I still eat too much crap.

I wish you could lose height as easily as you lose weight. :\


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

5'11" 119lbs FML


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ 5'9
~ current weight: 150lbs
~ goal weight: 140lbs


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

Height: 6'3"
Starting weight: 268lbs back in march
Current weight: 235lbs
Goal weight: 220ish


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

omg, i ate so much these days, now I'm 67 kg... damn >.< i was 65 kg a few days ago! was 62 kg a month ago -.- 
so goal weight - 62 kg :bat


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Weight normally fluctuates by a couple of pounds from day to day.

When I weigh myself at night I am usually about 2-3 pounds lighter in the morning.

I average my morning weight over the week to get an accurate picture of my current weight.



zemulis said:


> omg, i ate so much these days, now I'm 67 kg... damn >.< i was 65 kg a few days ago! was 62 kg a month ago -.-
> so goal weight - 62 kg :bat


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

20.07.15 I was 115kg at a height of 183cm. I wasn't obese as BMI would like you to believe as I have a pretty muscular build, even when not exercising, although I would consider myself somewhat chubby at the time. I don't have too bad of a natural metabolism, but I drank too much soda (now I drink sugar free soda) and eat a decent amount of junk food and thus put on some weight. I hadn't really gained any weight for 2 years or so, so it seems like 115kg was the highest weight I would be able to "achieve". 

I started with a 1500 kcal diet of eating whatever I wanted as long as I didn't go over the 1500 cap, in conjunction with a sedentary lifestyle and kept it up for most of the time I've been dieting. Recently I have made a switch to my own version of a 5:2 diet with 5 days of 1500 kcal and 2 days of 600 kcal. 

Overall I've pretty much been losing weight by just eating less, and still eating pizza and hamburgers every day (I love junk food too much to quit). 

Today at 03.11.15 I currently weigh 90kg, so a weight loss of 25kg so far. 

I know that this might seem a little unfair for some who are struggling to lose weight, and it sort of makes me feel like a bit of a douchebag, but it just shows the power of restricting your caloric intake. 

The reason I am posting this today is because I looked in the mirror and realized that I've finally acquired a flat stomach which was a mini-goal of mine (next goal is 80kg). I pretty much feel as if I'm in the "normal weight" bracket now. 

Overall the fatloss has increased my confidence by quite a lot, especially since my face looks a lot more defined now. 

I am currently aiming for 8% fat, which will probably take some time, but I feel like I have all the motivation in the world. The most daunting task will probably be when I get there, as to being able to stay the same weight.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Most nutritionists don't recommend that men go below 1800 calories for diets.

For someone who is 6ft tall and started at 250 pounds, I think your calorie deficit is probably too aggressive.

The faster you lose weight the more muscle you will lose.

While overweight people can lose weight faster with a higher proportion being fat, I would be careful about trying to maintain this calorie amount. As you become leaner, the proportion of muscle to fat you lose will increase.

At the very least, I would suggest you get your body fat tested to see how much muscle you lose as you continue to diet.



indielife said:


> 20.07.15 I was 115kg at a height of 183cm. I wasn't obese as BMI would like you to believe as I have a pretty muscular build, even when not exercising, although I would consider myself somewhat chubby at the time. I don't have too bad of a natural metabolism, but I drank too much soda (now I drink sugar free soda) and eat a decent amount of junk food and thus put on some weight. I hadn't really gained any weight for 2 years or so, so it seems like 115kg was the highest weight I would be able to "achieve".
> 
> I started with a 1500 kcal diet of eating whatever I wanted as long as I didn't go over the 1500 cap, in conjunction with a sedentary lifestyle and kept it up for most of the time I've been dieting. Recently I have made a switch to my own version of a 5:2 diet with 5 days of 1500 kcal and 2 days of 600 kcal.
> 
> ...


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Findedeux said:


> Most nutritionists don't recommend that men go below 1800 calories for diets.
> 
> For someone who is 6ft tall and started at 250 pounds, I think your calorie deficit is probably too aggressive.


I know that most nutritionists don't recommend it, but i still don't care. I'm quite rebellious by nature and like to make my own assumption about things  They mainly don't recommend it because of malnutrition, but by definition I've always been malnourished because of my diet. They also say that because most people won't be able to keep up with such a caloric deficit, but I have no problems eating 1500 calories in a day, it's actually quite easy for me. If I started at 1800 kcal I would not weigh the same as I do today.

Then again, people who are over 30 bmi (I was over that, but still not obese though) are sometimes given a VLCD (very low caloric diet) by their doctor that consists of 600-800 calories a day if their weight is giving them health problems. Penn Jillette did one of those and lost an astounding amount of weight, so it clearly gives great results if the patient is able to follow it.



Findedeux said:


> The faster you lose weight the more muscle you will lose.


I would like for you to link me some peer reviewed scientific journals/articles to back up that claim (i.e not some pop-science magazine). As far as I know your body prefers to use fat as fuel rather than muscle and as a result it very much tries to refrain from burning muscle tissue until the body is in a very critical starving state (i.e the body has less than 6% body fat left). I know some of what you burn is muscle, but as far as I know that is only a small portion of your weight loss regardless of what your caloric deficit is as long as you ingest enough proteins per day.



Findedeux said:


> While overweight people can lose weight faster with a higher proportion being fat, I would be careful about trying to maintain this calorie amount. As you become leaner, the proportion of muscle to fat you lose will increase.


Again I would also like some per reviewed data on this claim. I don't see any logical reason as to why your body would start burning more muscle if you have enough fat stored up (i.e more than 6%). I don't think our bodies evolved that way, as it doesn't seem like a great advantage in terms of survival.

Also as your weight goes down your metabolism goes down and as a result you're actually recommended to decrease the amount of calories ingested each day to follow along with your new weight.

Then again, if you are right about all that you are saying then I would love to see some real evidence. I am not trying to sound like a dick here, but I am someone who quite sceptical by nature and doesn't buy into everything people tell me.

Edit: I've been googling some and all I've could fine were some mentions of that you shouldn't have too big of a caloric deficit because then recovery from training will be harder and thus you won't be able to hold onto your muscle mass, but I am not actually working out in any sort of way so that doesn't really affect me. If I were working out at the gym I would not be crazy enough to go below a 500 calorie deficit. When I was cutting back in the day that's exactly what I did (500 calorie deficit) and it was a nice and steady progression whilst not losing too much strength, but that's not what I am aiming for at the moment.

I did work out many years ago and I was a "beef cake" for my age, putting on a ton of mass in a short amount of time, but now I'm just a lazy slob, so while I still have some muscles that have endured, most of that will surely endure a caloric deficit. Maybe once I get down to my target fat percentage I'll get back into working out at the gym.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

Height: 5'1"
Current weight: 116lbs (hoW DID THIS HAPPEN)
Goal weight: 100lbs

i swear to god its the damn seroquel that im on ;_;


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

_The faster you lose weight the more muscle you will lose._
I would like for you to link me some peer reviewed scientific journals/articles to back up that claim (i.e not some pop-science magazine).

_While overweight people can lose weight faster with a higher proportion being fat, I would be careful about trying to maintain this calorie amount. As you become leaner, the proportion of muscle to fat you lose will increase._
Again I would also like some per reviewed data on this claim.
.............................

Hall KD: * What is the required energy deficit per unit weight loss? *_Int J Obes_ 2007, *32**:*573-576. 
Return to text


Garthe I, Raastad T, Refsnes PE, Koivisto A, Sundgot-Borgen J: * Effect of two different weight-loss rates on body composition and strength and power-related performance in elite athletes. *
_Int J Sport Nutr Exerc Metab_ 2011, *21**:*97-104. PubMed Abstract 
 Forbes GB: * Body fat content influences the body composition response to nutrition and exercise. *
_Ann N Y Acad Sci_ 2000, *904**:*359-365. PubMed Abstract | Publisher Full Text 
 Hall KD: * Body fat and fat-free mass inter-relationships: Forbes's theory revisited. *
_Br J Nutr_ 2007, *97**:*1059-1063. PubMed Abstract | Publisher Full Text | PubMed Central Full Text 

A low calorie diet will work for obsese people precisely because they have a much higher fat to muscle ratio.

When I started my diet I was about 200 pounds like you (now). I was initially losing about 2 pounds a week, which quickly dropped to one pound a week. I am now at 175 and am losing under one pound a week. By the time I get to 170 that will probably drop to .5/wk. It's just the law of diminishing returns.

I could lose weight faster but I prefer to retain as much muscle as possible.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Well you actually went through the trouble of finding some scientific journals, well done. I didn't actually expect you to comply, or at least to that extent. The first one might be a bit out of sight as it is taking elite athletes into consideration (not me exactly). I found the second journal to be much more interesting however. It's kind of sad that the main content is hidden behind a paywall though, but from reading


science said:


> Another factor is the magnitude of the energy deficit: as energy intake is reduced, lean tissue makes up an increasing fraction of the total weight loss.


 it seems like you may be onto something. In the small preview it also did seem to go into an example of how someone with a higher fat percentage burns less muscle, but as far as I saw it didn't really give a good representation of how much more lean muscle mass is lost when lowering your caloric intake (that's probably in the full version I guess). I have a feeling it's not a crazy amount unless you get way too little protein. I guess I'm fine with losing a little bit more muscle rather than spending years dieting. The extra muscle I lose shouldn't be too hard to gain back anyway.

Thanks for the read though, it was very interesting and I must admit that I was probably wrong in my assumptions.


----------



## Icarus12 (Nov 22, 2013)

Height: 5'10
Starting Weight: 194
Current Weight:187
Goal Weight: 140

After a number of years of lethargy I'm determined to get back to my target weight of 140 pounds. I've lost 7 pounds in three weeks so it has been a positive start to my latest diet. I definitely think it helps that this time I'm pairing the diet with some exercising. 

The immediate aim is is to reach the low 170s by the end of the year.


----------



## Hopendreamer111 (Nov 1, 2015)

height: 5'4
start weight: 156 pounds at one point before starting to eat better and exercise
current weight: 115 pounds 
goal weight: just hope to maintain my weight I'm at now.


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

I started weight loss routine at 177 pounds in the last month and now I have lost 7 pounds in few weeks.
My Regenon diet supplements supports my weight loss and help me a lot to control my appetite.


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

Height: 5'
Weight: Fluffy
Goal: 125? 120? 

This has been on my mind a lot lately, need to push the priority up on this one.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Down to 168 and am going to see if I can get to 163.

I want to completely remove the fat from my abs.

I am craptastically weak right now though.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

height: 5'5 
weight: 135 lbs

*edit - forgot to add the change 

I would like to be 120lbs, I think that would be great, nearly got there last year summer but then gave up once school started again, yeah..


----------



## HiddenSorrows (Dec 10, 2015)

Height 5'10
Current Weight: 275 lbs
Goal Weight: Around 175 lbs

Yeah I have a long way to go.. My starting weight was about almost 300 lbs  I've lost 25 lbs so far I'm not planning on giving up.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

indielife said:


> Today at 03.11.15 I currently weigh 90kg, so a weight loss of 25kg so far.


Current weight: 84kg.

Weight loss has of course slowed down quite a bit now that I'm a lot fitter (around 1kg a week now which I guess is still decent). Hoping to get to around 81kg or so before the year is over by going at it a bit harder. 80 is my mini-goal. I should probably be really fit at around 74kg, so that's my big goal, and I'll see where to go from there, if I reach my goal in terms of fat percentage at that weight.

I'm planning to start working out at the gym again once I reach my big goal. I have pretty decent genetics when it comes to building muscle, so I feel like I'm wasting all of that by sitting on my arse, not working out. Not to mention that working out at the gym feels amazing overall, and I miss that feeling so much. It's the only place where I've had any sort of confidence.

Edit 19.12.20015: Took a picture of my body today just like I did the 12th of November. I didn't think I had made such progress despite now being 7kg lighter than back in November, but when I saw the difference it was INSANE. My waist (which I thought was slim back then; what a fool I was) looks considerably smaller; the fat that was poking out underneath my underarm/chest area is completely gone; the cutoff point between my shoulders and arms is much more clear; my trapezius looks considerably smaller but much slimmer at the same time, and my collar bones are now very visible. Overall I don't look as beef anymore because the fat made me look more bulky is mostly gone, but I look a lot better. I Didn't think this kind of difference (especially now that I've slimmed down) was possible in a month, but somehow it was. I am so amazed right now. Still far from my goal, but if I keep this up, I'll be there in no time.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I went even further and beyond. I didn't think I'd actually manage to hit right below the 80 mark in such a short amount of time without it being all water weight, which most of it isn't, but anything is possible with enough willpower I guess.

I haven't been this light weight in quite some years; feels great touching right below the 80 mark. Achieving the mini-goal the day before next year is also a huge plus.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Since moving to Thailand in September I started losing weight fast but recently gaining back a few pounds. I had a big bowl of stir fried carrots, broccoli, and asparagus for dinner tonight. Entering the new year on a positive note as far as eating habits go.


----------

